# Frequecies to add extra channels on sky box



## johnnyg (6 Jan 2009)

Can someone give me or direct me to a website where you can get the frequenciees and all the other info required to input to your sky box to get these channels:

BBC 1, 2 ,3 , 4 , CBBIES (sp?) , BBC News 24 
ITV 1 ,2 ,3 & 4
Channel 4 
More 4
E4
Film 4

Cheers


----------



## johnnyg (6 Jan 2009)

found them using the search function..cheers


----------



## overthebridg (7 Jan 2009)

http://www.astraltv.ie/services_4.html

try that link


----------



## Guest128 (7 Jan 2009)

BBC1, BBC2 and Film 4 are there by default on sky already....pretty sure E4 and More 4 are as well...


----------



## Smashbox (7 Jan 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> BBC1, BBC2 and Film 4 are there by default on sky already....pretty sure E4 and More 4 are as well...


 
They are on mine too


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Jan 2009)

he might no longer be subscribing to sky but still using the box to hit the free channels.


----------



## Conshine (7 Jan 2009)

Should still be there though


----------

